# Auto Detox: Vauxhall Astra VXR Arden Blue



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Vauxhall Astra VXR 2008 - 2 day enhancement detail

Finished earlier this week & saw me working up north just past Hull once more, this a new purchase for the owner Q Auto Detox

Walking around the car with my camera:

Wheels in good condition










Little bug splatter










Pipe not too bad either




























Cheeky !




























First job wheel arches

Jet washed










Treated to G101 4:1










Scrubbed with vikan brush



















Worth the effort










Jet washed out










Rears were much the same










Tyres next



















Alloys treated to acid free wheel cleaner










Inners with metal free wheel brush










Faces too










Mini Ez for behind the calipers










Rinsed










Tested the front wheel to see if it gained anything from the big X




























Left to work while I took care of another wheel

Body work received a thorough rinse before non caustic hazsafe applied



















Another rinse with the jet wash & foam applied










Grills, seals etc cleaned with apc & detail brush
































































Good rinse & washed 2 bucket method & wash mitt










Tardis applied & wiped with mf cloth



















Rinsed off










Clayed with autosmart grey clay, first pass










Re-folded & much better










Process repeated around the car & windows too



















Rinsed & dried with plush drying towels.

Engine bay cleaned with apc after being rinsed at low pressure



















Rinsed & dried with mf cloths, later in the detail dressed

Let's have a look at the paintwork using the sun & 3M sungun










A bit flat & swirly



















Swirly bonnet !



















Machined with 3.02 lake country polishing pad, later refined with 85re & 3M finishing pad.

Bonnet after










Moody cloud shot ! 










Close up










Another angle










Moving on, selection of before & after shots:

























































































































































Refined with 85RE, ipa wipe down & inspected under the 3M Sungun



























































































Vintage wax applied & left to cure

Alloys sealed with black fire metal sealant



















Tyres dressed with Pneu










Tail pipe polished with brilliant chrome



















Engine bay dressed










Interior detailed including leather, plastics etc. Wax buffed off, glass cleaned, arches dressed all the little details that complete the job.

How she looked in the early evening sun.








































































































































In conclusion what a fantastic car to work on in an awesome colour, only trouble is I want one now !

Thanks for taking the time to read through another detailing thread by www.autodetox.co.uk

Barry


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Barry


----------



## Joeboy (Apr 4, 2011)

Excellent job


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work, What was used to dress the engine bay please


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice work Barry..

I often find a mostly clean car like this Astra can as long as a dirty car ..


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

butler2.8i said:


> Cracking work Barry


Cheers mate 



Joeboy said:


> Excellent job


Thank you 



Scrim-1- said:


> Stunning work, What was used to dress the engine bay please


Cheers Mr Scrim, engine was dressed with AS Finish 



dooka said:


> Nice work Barry..
> 
> I often find a mostly clean car like this Astra can as long as a dirty car ..


Thanks Rob, yes making dirty cars clean is the easy bit 

Cheers guys
Baz


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Cracking work as ever! :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Cracking work on a beautiful car..


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Gorgeous! but then I would say that! 

Looks really good now its sorted :thumb:



Auto Detox said:


> In conclusion what a fantastic car to work on in an awesome colour, only trouble is I want one now !


Get one!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work Baz - Looks lovely


----------



## BrianD1991 (Mar 30, 2011)

best colour for the astra vxr !


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

tonyy said:


> Cracking work on a beautiful car..


Cheers Tony



MattJ VXR said:


> Gorgeous! but then I would say that!
> 
> Looks really good now its sorted :thumb:
> 
> Get one!


ha ha I knew you would but I also agree ! lol cant stop myself been looking for a few days 



Old Skool said:


> Nice work Baz - Looks lovely


Cheers Lee hope you are well mate 



BrianD1991 said:


> best colour for the astra vxr !


Agreed ! 

Cheers guys Baz


----------

